# Is he bicolor?



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

So when I bought Remi, I was told he'd be a red and black large saddle. But he's now 3 months and looking way more like a bicolor to me. It's not really important, I'm just curious, I mean, is he? Can anyone tell me what they think?








​


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Looks like Stark at that age.

I am going to say black and tan blanket back, with a dark mask. I'll try to get a photo of Stark at 3 months to show you.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Photobucket isn't letting me open up my old albums for some reason, so here is a photo of Stark at 1 year. He looked almost identical to your boy at 3 months though.


----------



## txbwj (May 2, 2010)

Yep, I agree with elisabeth, looks blanket back, black and tan. The tan may redden as he gets older and blows his coat.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

He is too cute I know that much!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

He is a Blanket Black and Tan


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

Ah, thanks, Elisabeth! Your boy is so gorgeous so I'm really pleased he'll look like him! While color isn't most important to me, I have to admit Stark's color is what I was hoping for - thanks!


----------



## DeeMcB (Nov 28, 2010)

I've been asking myself the same question about Ezra. Is there an easy way to differentiate? If their tummy is tan, does that mean blanket back? Ezra's tummy is black, groin is tan. Blanket goes all the way down to his feet.


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks guys for the help, and thanks Lesley! He's adorable but turning into a handsome hunk right before my eyes, I swear he's bigger today than he was yesterday!

DeeMcB, Rem's tummy is mostly tan and the groin is tan, if that helps.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

DeeMcB said:


> I've been asking myself the same question about Ezra. Is there an easy way to differentiate? If their tummy is tan, does that mean blanket back? Ezra's tummy is black, groin is tan. Blanket goes all the way down to his feet.


Do you have any pictures? 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/145670-curious-about-coat-patterns.html This thread has a lot of good information about what a bicolor is.


----------



## DeeMcB (Nov 28, 2010)

Hmm, can't figure out how to upload pics other than the one in my profile. I'll check out the link.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

You'll need to upload the photos to a hosting site like photobucket.

Here's a thread on how to post pictures: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/135328-how-post-pictures-site.html


----------



## DeeMcB (Nov 28, 2010)

Me again!

I think Ezra is bi-color. He has tar heels and penciling on his feet & toes. His black wraps around his chest and he has tan under his tail, on his chest and two small patches that look like he's getting gray in the temples. There's also a little tan on the inside of his ears.

What do you think?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

If you send me the photo via email I can post it for you.

PM me for my email address.


----------



## abakerrr (Aug 8, 2008)

I thought my girl would be a bi when she was a puppy but she grew up into a black and tan blanket with a dark mask. At four months, she started getting in the tan hairs in once-predominantly black areas. Its really cool how these dogs go through color changes. 

Adila (4 months I think)









Adila (1 year)


----------

